# Mini Comp!



## Deleted member 52088 (Feb 16, 2020)

Mini Competition!
Spreadsheet: https://docs.google.com/document/d/11-yGwIt6ngvHbrhOmafUbSCMna-W6oXLJ-jPqnl9ErE/edit?usp=sharing
Scrambles: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1iuFXPsAdnN4hmDq2WyQLfsRzqadGPPqvNj0ELtH_yGw/edit?usp=sharing
1. When you do the event, change Competitor #X to your username. 
2. DO NOT USE HAND-SCRAMBLES
3. If you have questions, reply to this post.
4. Ends March 31st, 2020


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 16, 2020)

Done


----------



## Deleted member 52088 (Feb 17, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Done


i saw you only did 3x3, just wanted to make sure you knew every event except for fmc is on there!


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 17, 2020)

Yeah I will do some more.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 17, 2020)

Entered, I'll do more l8r


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 17, 2020)

Y’know what, Ima try some BLD now. Is it cool if we go over 10 mins?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 17, 2020)

3x3 and OH OK, 2x2 good, 4x4 DNS so far, BLD insane, got my PB twice... (8:46.37)

Edit: Last solve was on par with the first two, sub 10 min with BLD . And not a single failure


----------



## Deleted member 52088 (Feb 17, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Y’know what, Ima try some BLD now. Is it cool if we go over 10 mins?


sure! no time limits, i triple dnfed!


----------

